# Ford New Holland 2120 tractor has decided to not change from forward to reverse



## srshaw3 (Nov 4, 2013)

My Ford New Holland 2120 tractor has decided to not change from forward to reverse, regardless of where the shuttle shifter is moved. The shifting was working fine while moving snow with the loader and then no more reverse.....

In the past when starting the tractor, it would always be in neutral regardless of where the shifter lever was, so I presumed it was a safety measure to have an electric/electronic switch to neutral. Now it is in forward at all times.... Maybe just some snow somewhere?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello srshaw3,

Welcome back to the Ford/New Holland forum.

You may have low (or no) hydraulic pressure to the HSS clutches. A weak HSS pump, suction restriction, or a electronic circuit problem between the pump and oil distribution manifold in the bell housing could cause HSS clutch malfunction. 

You also may have some ice in your system somewhere as result of water in the hydraulic oil?? Is the tractor left out in the cold??

You need to get an I&T shop manual for your tractor. Cost about $35. They will have a troubleshooting section for your HSS system. Ebay has one available right now. Tractor Supply Stores have them. And there are many sources on the internet. Make sure the manual addresses HSS systems.


----------



## srshaw3 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Harry, I did get a manual and am reviewing it now


----------

